# led tape lights dimming.



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

https://www.flexfireleds.com/led-power-supplies-12v-and-24v/

I have no experience with these. But a quick look around on their website and it seems there may be options. 
*Mean Well Drivers*

**

20W - 600W / 12V DC and 24V DC Outputs / Required to be hard wired to AC or separate plug​ - Will work with all Flexfire LEDs strip lights
-Cannot be used with Lutron in wall dimmers
- Works with dimmers that are installed in-line on the DC side (after) the driver


​*Zurik Dimmable Driver (Magnetic Low Voltage MLV)*

​ 20W - 300W / 12V DC and 24V DC Outputs / Required to be hard wired to AC or separate plug​ -Used with compatible Lutron/Leviton Wall dimmers
- All LED strip Lights except Hybrid and RGB
- 10-Year Warranty​


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Lutron Diva Magnetic Low voltage dimmer
600 watt DVLP-600P
1000 watt DVLP-10P
Look at THIS PAGE


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

3DDesign said:


> Lutron Diva Magnetic Low voltage dimmer
> 600 watt DVLP-600P
> 1000 watt DVLP-10P
> Look at THIS PAGE


i think you meant to put dvlv. but yea i think thats the one i will get. thanks. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

The magnetic ones are kinda goofy with tape light, turn them on when dimmer is at full brightness, it flickers for a few seconds then works normally.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

so even with a mlv dimmable led driver the lights tend to flicker at full for a few minutes? what would you recommend a electronic driver?


ppsh said:


> The magnetic ones are kinda goofy with tape light, turn them on when dimmer is at full brightness, it flickers for a few seconds then works normally.



Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

You shouldn't get any flicker with a transformer power supply and magnetic low voltage dimmer. Lots of electronic power supplies do dimming the PWM way, so i'd always went with magnetic if customer wanted dimming. 1000W on 12V thats almost 100A!!! You be better off using more circuits lets say a few power supplies and dimmers separately. Flexfire leds tend to use quite a bit of power, so I've always used a separate feed for each meter or two, as to not put too much current through low voltage wiring.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

V-Dough said:


> You shouldn't get any flicker with a transformer power supply and magnetic low voltage dimmer. Lots of electronic power supplies do dimming the PWM way, so i'd always went with magnetic if customer wanted dimming. 1000W on 12V thats almost 100A!!! You be better off using more circuits lets say a few power supplies and dimmers separately. Flexfire leds tend to use quite a bit of power, so I've always used a separate feed for each meter or two, as to not put too much current through low voltage wiring.


i was thinking about putting 4 or 5 magnetic drivers on one switch or maybe two to reach my 1000w.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Are you set up as a contractor with them? I usually just tell them what I want to accomplish and let them work out the details as far as what power supplies and dimmers to use.


----------



## HoLeeFuk (Nov 13, 2016)

Kyrton said:


> https://www.flexfireleds.com/led-power-supplies-12v-and-24v/
> 
> I have no experience with these. But a quick look around on their website and it seems there may be options.
> *Mean Well Drivers*
> ...


I use the HLG series driver for our dimming LED chandeliers, they work really well and meanwell drivers overall are top notch. I recommend Mouser's search engine for searching for the right driver, makes it really easy to match up the voltage and wattage needed.


----------



## Whitehouze (Feb 28, 2017)

Did you figure out your dimming controller I have a great product I'm currently playing with that may help but I'm having an issue figuring out how to wire these without a code violation... do you Saulder your LED strips or use the connecters, do the strips have to be csa approved?how do you connect the wires etc. I'm I found a great product from armacost which is a wireless dimmer that may work for you...
Let me know if you could help me with my installs thanks


----------

